# 2008 costume trial



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

You look fantastic! Excellent job on the makeup. The costume is just awesome!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

VA-VA-VaBoom ! Hooch, you are THE Elvria temptress! Whooo mamma......I think you got it right on the mark. I think Elvira had "smokier" eye makeup tho, if that is what you met by tweek. I don't recall her having that color eyeshadow. But it still looks good the way your have it. And shoes would be??????


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I think you look great!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Fabulous!  I agree with CFQ about the eye makeup, though.


----------



## tkstrawn64 (Aug 1, 2008)

I love it! You look really great! You don't need a facelift, you got it going on just the way you are!!


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

Great costume. It looks really good, however, if I may add my two cents: I'm a stickler for detail and Elvira's hair is much taller. I don't know of a good work around to make the wig sit higher while still having it cover like it should. The make-up looks great as does the costume, but with the wig the way it is you look a bit more like Morticia Adams (still awesome no less) than Elvira.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

You can soooo pull off Elvira!  I do agree that the hair needs to be higher on top, but other than that....Fantastic!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, guys, for the feedback!! 

CFQ and Rikki, that's _exactly_ what I meant when I said tweak the makeup!! *Smokier.* But I did a lot of research, and the eye shadow is really blue and fuschia, and goes all the way up to the hairline. But the eye_ lids _need to be darker, or something. There are actually directions to be had online!

Fox Reality – Shows

Jack and brandywine, the angle of the photo doesn't show it, but the top of that wig is really tall. Maybe I need to pull it further forward, and trim the bangs a little. It could be the way I'm holding my head, I tend to tip my head back a bit in pictures to avoid showing my double chin, LOL . That is by far the best wig in my collection now. It is really cool.

Again, thanks everyone for the compliments and suggestions. In general I was very pleased with how she turned out.

P.S. The shoes are black really high heels (pray for no broken ankles!) but I didn't have black hose, so didn't show the full length shot.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow you look fabulous. I agree with the makeup but sounds like you are on top of things. I think you're on track with making the bangs more out there and pulling the wig forward a bit more. I bet that will make the world of difference, but you look like Elvira, and I would definatly have known who you were  Great job.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Now, MHooch....Lets talk about that orange wall. How many orange walls are in your house?
Black trim? Black doors. House painted Orange? Windows are in the shape of triangles?
I know all about your pumpkin ride......But I am starting to think that you live in a pumpkin too.
LOL !


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

CFQ.....here's me....LMAO!!!!!!

Oh my, there we go...catch the breath....wipe the eyes....

Whew!! 

You are *such* a hoot!! That is what we call in our house the 'yoga' room. My own personal space, where I have my yoga stuff, meditation space, and a big desk area that used to be the closet where I keep my craft stuff. 

When I first converted it, I read all this stuff about 'soothing' colors for such spaces, and looked at lots of sage greens, calm blues, nice taupes...but then I decided it was* MY* room, and the color that makes *ME* happy and serene is....ORANGE!! I wish that I could say I lived in a pumpkin, but alas, it's just a plain old townhouse...


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hooch and CFQ, here are a few links that might interest you...

http://palmaddict.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/pumpkin_house_2.jpg

The Great Pumpkin House - Halloween Pumpkins by the thousands decorate a Kenova WV house

Google Image Result for http://www.plusonegallery.com/images/Thumbs/pumpkin_house_jpeg_91x91.jpg

The Pumpkin House | Geekdad from Wired.com


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Elvira - Mistress of the Dark

hope this helps a little.
just my 2 cents


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

MHooch said:


> I tend to tip my head back a bit in pictures to avoid showing my double chin, LOL.


I totally do that too. hah hah.

Hooch...I think it looks great and will be a big hit on Halloween. How in the world are you going to wait until Halloween to wear it again? Or is that why you did a trial run?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I actually was messing around with the makeup again tonight, heh...heh... I have the dress hanging where I can see it everyday. You're right, I can't wait.!!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Girl, you look awesome! And that does look like a really nice wig. It's hard to find a nice wig. Elvira is not human, I think. I've seen her in person and she looks phenomenal for a woman her age. I am convinced she...well... I don't know what, but she does something! And it's not surgery. But what then?!?!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a couple pictures from when I saw her. She was at a midnight movie showing here in San Francisco last year. Looks like she wears white makeup in her face even though she is fairly pale.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Tish said:


> Elvira is not human, I think. I've seen her in person and she looks phenomenal for a woman her age. I am convinced she...well... I don't know what, but she does something! And it's not surgery. But what then?!?!


Ever seen _The Picture of Dorian Gray _(1945) ???? LOL!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, you certainly make a great Elvira! Not quite sure what you need to tweak up, but I'm sure you'll be perfect.


----------



## zombiegrrl (Jul 18, 2008)

I think you look wicked, girl! You are a hottie. As far as the wig......the way you are rocking the cleavage, I doubt anyone will notice the wig height.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Update on the makeup, I'm getting better at it, I think....



















But I'm still not happy with the color of the blush and the lipstick. I can't seem to find a blue/red lipstick that doesn't turn orange on me. And the blush is too...purple...I'd like to find a more burgundy sort of color, and I think I need a new blush brush...looks too 'heavy', no?

I'm playing around, all my Halloween makeup (which is in a HUGE tackle box) laid out everywhere, and I thought to myself....

"I *LOVE* the smell of makeup in the morning, it smells like...Halloween!!!"

Apologies to Mr Coppola


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

it's looking fantastic m hooch! I love it! you go girl! x


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Your eye makeup looks fierce, girl! It's hard to find a true red lipstick that looks good and doesn't make you feel like a clown. I've been looking and looking and still haven't found the right one. Have you tried looking at a MAC counter or store in your area? They have a lot of reds and very vivid blushes.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Go Mama Hooch! You are rocking the Elvira look!  Love the wig and your dress is great 




Tish said:


> Your eye makeup looks fierce, girl! It's hard to find a true red lipstick that looks good and doesn't make you feel like a clown. I've been looking and looking and still haven't found the right one. Have you tried looking at a MAC counter or store in your area? They have a lot of reds and very vivid blushes.


I completely will recommend MAC - it's all I use now. Their make up can be pricey, but it's soooo worth it


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip ladies, I'll look into that!!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, I agree with all the others but I have to toss in the honest guy perspective, please read no further if you are offended easily (like anyone will stop now, but some folks are total weenies)
:::you have a great rack for this costume, push 'em up and in and you are spot on:::

Great pic here


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OK, church, this was a MAKEUP question!!!! 

ROTFLMAO!!!


No, I'm not easily offended. I appreciate the um...._compliment_....I didn't get into the whole engineered undergarments for the trial, but I DO have them, and they _DO_ get the girls up there!!

Again, LMAO!! You're too funny.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

what can I say....I'm a guy....with an eye for ummmmm details. The first thing I thought of when I saw the thread was "hmmmm, I wonder if she can pull off the most distinct aspect of the costume....."
If I were going out as Tommy Lee I wouldn't skip over the trouser snake hoping the drumsticks would get me by.

I think you are going to do great


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I did Elvira a couple of years back. I went to the Elvira web site and got the wig. It had really good height.


It's a little late in the evening and the wig and I were drooping a little.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Lookin good hooch!! I'm tryin to get my mom to do this costume because when she accidently dyed her hair black about a year ago she looked just like Elvira!! lol! looks great!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Elza said:


> I did Elvira a couple of years back. I went to the Elvira web site and got the wig. It had really good height.
> 
> 
> It's a little late in the evening and the wig and I were drooping a little.


You looked FABULOUS, Elza!! Thanks for the compliments and...ummm..._engineering_ suggestions, everybody. (I'm still laughing, COSG!)


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Draco dormiens nunquam titillandus

ok, I am intrigued, it looks like "dragon, sleeping, errr, something, tittalate? foldle?"

"she who fondles sleeping dragons?" I think I'd rather not.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Tish said:


> Have you tried looking at a MAC counter or store in your area? They have a lot of reds and very vivid blushes.


That's exactly what I was going to suggest for the lipstick. It might be a bit pricey but their pigments are very vivid and great!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hooch, check out the Maybelline Color Stay line. I've got two different colors of red from them that I absolutely love. One is a blueish-red and the other is a little darker. It's about $10 and stays on like no other! I can eat and drink and it's still in place (rubbing it hard with a napkin will take it off though). I'd check it out before spending big bucks on the MAC products.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Rikki!! I'll check it out.

COSG: It's the Hogwart's motto..."Never Tickle A Sleeping Dragon"


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

It's true that MAC products are pretty expensive. I haven't heard any complaints about them and the girls that I know who wear them always have these super vibrant lipsticks!

BUT...I do think you should check out the ColorStay line. I have used it, like Rikki says, and it's nice too!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

All this red lipstick talk has got me itching to go makeup shopping now! I spotted a really nice red from MAC called Underworld. Their lipsticks are $14, btw.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

You make a great ElvirA - Mistress Of The Dark.

I have seen her show on TV and have a couple of DVD's with her.

I think that you will knock 'em dead! pardon the pun!

Have a great time and if there is a contest I hope that you win it.

I will be going as a swinging pipe smoking Grandmother with a mean purse for any attackers!

See my attachment!

Happy Halloween!

The Costumer

Check out my site and let me know what you think of my costumes!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The Costumer:

Now _THAT _is what I'm talkin' about!!!

Your costumes are absolutely _FABULOUS_!!!!

Do you make them? Buy or rent them? They are all excellent, I'm having a hard time picking a favorite, but the pipe-smoking Granny is just to die for, and the French aristocrat is rockin', too. Excellent work!!


----------

